# In search of a "medium" blue suit



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

If you watch movies, look at photos or watch TV shows _set_ in the '60s, you'll see a lot of suits that are a sort of "medium" blue in color, i.e. very saturated, but much lighter than navy. It's almost cobalt, but not quite. You never see them anymore. Anybody have any idea who makes one?


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I too am a fan.

Of course it depends on what you mean by "medium blue." A few weeks ago I found a Southwick swatch--in the A range, to my utter delight--that's spot on, but more of a blueish grey than what one might consider a true medium blue. I may try to learn a bit more about the Woodbridge model before I proceed with a MTM suit. 

Once upon a time the Southwick box also included a blue flannel--heathery, and was/is probably best described as a "light" shade of blue. Would've looked great as a vested suit. I imagined it with a frayed white OCBD and a slightly decrepit maroon-white Brooks #1.

A few years ago J. Press offered a medium blue chalkstripe suit. Looked like flannel but may have been a flannel-cashmere blend. Not sure why I didn't buy. Another missed opportunity. 

edit: The Minnis collection of flannels includes a fabric swatch called "air force blue." Nice.


----------



## marmer (Jun 11, 2008)

I hate "me too" posts but one is necessary here. It's the most flattering color for me and I haven't seen it on the rack in a while. I had an absolutely beautiful medium blue suit when I was in college but unfortunately that was twenty-five years and about twenty-five pounds ago! I have seen it in blazers and small-check sportcoats recently; the good news is that it's light enough that it will work with black pants.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

We used to call it "postman blue" in hard finish worsteds, and charcoal blue in flannel woolens. Back in the day when Jos. Bank made clothing (Valley model 3-button sack) it was a perennial offering for many years.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Wasn't that a Cary Grant staple?


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Brooksfan said:


> We used to call it "postman blue" in hard finish worsteds, and charcoal blue in flannel woolens. Back in the day when Jos. Bank made clothing (Valley model 3-button sack) it was a perennial offering for many years.


Isn't "postman blue" a little more grayish than a true medium blue?

I *think* that what everyone is talking about might also be called "marine blue." I had Will Field make a double-breasted suit for me of some sturdy 13oz worsted in this color and I love the results. Would that this color could be more prominent.

On another note, blue in all its shades and tones seems to be one of the most difficult colors to describe verbally. I've seen several struggles over exactly what one means on Ask Andy and elsewhere. The problem is compounded by varying screen settings, poor-quality photographs, etc.

An example of this:

And courtesy of London Lounge's etutee, an illustration showing almost exactly what Will Field made for me (excepting the pinstripes and the precise cut: mine is a "six button two"):


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

^Yes, blue (other than french or navy or maybe "robin's egg") is indeed difficult to describe with precision. I would agree that it is close to postman uniforms, only more saturated and very slightly more green. It looks sort of like the shade in the link, but the texture of the fabric looks wrong (maybe the photo quality).

On a side note, I do think Jos A. Bank currently offers a charcoal blue suit. How funny is the name charcoal blue? When's the last time you saw blue charcoal?


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

Here we go, gentlemen- It's the shade worn on the character on the very left (Pete Campbell, if you're a fan). The color varies, based on how your computer/TV monitor is set, but this gives you a very basic idea:


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Zot! said:


> Here we go, gentlemen- It's the shade worn on the character on the very left (Pete Campbell, if you're a fan). The color varies, based on how your computer/TV monitor is set, but this gives you a very basic idea:


That's basically the shade I had in mind. Don't see much of it nowadays.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Harris said:


> That's basically the shade I had in mind. Don't see much of it nowadays.


I'd be concerned about it looking a little too "retro." Of course, if that's the idea, then go for it.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

something like this?


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

KentW said:


> I'd be concerned about it looking a little too "retro." Of course, if that's the idea, then go for it.


I guess it would be in a way. But the flip side is, if it was a perfectly acceptable suit color back then why can't it be now? Who decided suits could only be navy, charcoal or some olive/tan shade from now on? Anyway, it's only retro if you decide to wear it with a 2" wide tie that only comes to half way down your shirt and half a jar of Vitalis in your hair.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

bandofoutsiders said:


> something like this?


Yes, that's very close. Not sure I like the peaked lapels, though. I have a Southwick suit that's just a couple shades darker than that.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Zot! said:


> But the flip side is, if it was a perfectly acceptable suit color back then why can't it be now?


I consider that color to be more of a "fashion" shade from the 1960's rather than a timeless, classic color.

Keep in mind that I have been known to wear pants with embroidered martini glasses on them, so my advice is worth exactly what you paid for it.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I have and old Southwick wool herringbone in that blue/gray color and a Tom James medium weight worsted.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

KentW said:


> I consider that color to be more of a "fashion" shade from the 1960's rather than a timeless, classic color.
> 
> Keep in mind that I have been known to wear pants with embroidered martini glasses on them, so my advice is worth exactly what you paid for it.


True, it's not one of the standbys. I do, however, feel it stands up better than, say, loud plaid patterns from the mid 70's, or worse still that sort of powder blue that seemed to creep into mens' wardrobes in the late 70's/ early 80's.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Another one:









While hunting for vintage on ebay I came across a lighter blue herringbone suit by the Gentry brand (JC Penney's label from the 1950s-60s), 3/2, possibly a sack. sold now unfortunately.


----------



## Camacho (Apr 8, 2010)

*Medium Blue Herringbone*

I have had my eye on this one but have been a bit uncertain, primarily because you don't really see this shade of blue much. Any thoughts?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

That's nothing like the color discussed in the >2y/o OP.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Ah...the enigmatic medium blue suit. Often spotted on the big screen. Always great looking. Almost impossible to find! I came close with a HSM Gold Trumpteer in a very, very subtle shadow plaid once. Solids are very hard to find and I don't know why. Another color is a sort of steel grey gaberdine. Had a pair of slacks once that look great...would love to have a suit in that color. Never seen one in the wild.


----------

